# Hedgehog Central breeder list



## glidermomexotics (Dec 2, 2009)

Can anyone tell me why the hedgehog central breeder list hasn't been updated. I have been trying to update my breeder advertisement for a month and can't get any help.

Thanks


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

don't feel bad...I've been trying to get my phone number correct, has the wrong area code, for over a year now.....


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I've been trying for months to get added to the list :twisted: 
It is very old and outdated with lots of dead links and retired breeders :?
IMO if Bryan is to busy to update the list he should get a admin/mod to do it :idea:


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

HHC is a beneficial website to many people, owners and breeders alike. We would not want to lose this great website. To keep a website running like this one, it takes a lot of time, effort and money. So far this has been free to all. Breeders want to use HHC as free advertising, but not all contribute to the website. HHC is costing Bryan money for this great website.

After speaking with Bryan today, HHC will begin charging a small fee for a breeder’s listing. As a breeder, I supported and encouraged him to do this. I believe this will keep the breeder list more up-to-date. 

Bryan will be installing software for automatic payment and listing submission. Please watch for a posting from Bryan or I, when you can start submitting your listing. He hopes to have it ready by February 10th. At some point in the near future, those currently listed, with be contacted so they will be aware of the new policies.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

This is great news!
I have no problem paying a fee....I was trying for the $15 listing anyway.
I do understand that HHC needs money to operate,that's why i made a $100 donation awhile back.
Donations can be made from here: http://hedgehogcentral.com/contact.shtml


----------



## glidermomexotics (Dec 2, 2009)

Yes, this is great news....I don't mind paying either. I love the site and am adding new stuff to my own site to help with questions and advise on hedgehogs.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I think charging is a wonderful idea. It seems that often those doing the complaining are not even contributing members of this forum.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

As the others have said, and as I told Deneen already, I think its a great idea and have no problem paying to advertize here.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Ooh, I agree, that is a very good idea. 

And LOL yes, the people usually complaining are the people who don't contribute and often don't have correct information on their website or follow good ethics. :roll:


----------



## glidermomexotics (Dec 2, 2009)

I still wish if Bryan don't have time to keep the site up to date he would let someone else him or do something. Most of the websites on the breeder list don't work and I paid for an advertisement through paypal and never got it on the site either. I have asked paypal for a refund. I understand this is a free website but I don't mind paying at all if that is what he wants. I just wish something was being done.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Hedgiepets said:


> Bryan will be installing software for automatic payment and listing submission. Please watch for a posting from Bryan or I, when you can start submitting your listing. He hopes to have it ready by February 10th.


Has anyone got any updates? The 10th has come and gone.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

LarryT said:


> Hedgiepets said:
> 
> 
> > Bryan will be installing software for automatic payment and listing submission. Please watch for a posting from Bryan or I, when you can start submitting your listing. He hopes to have it ready by February 10th.
> ...


BUMP


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

He is still working on it.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

LarryT said:


> LarryT said:
> 
> 
> > Hedgiepets said:
> ...


Any news? It's been 3 months


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Did Bryan mean Feb. 10th 2010 or Feb 10th 2011? :? Both dates have now come and gone and the old outdated list remains.


----------

